# Euro pharma??



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Has anyone come across this brand?

It has EP with stars around it as its logo.

My source has these in stock, Testoviron, Testex and Sustanon all 300mg/ml all in Euro-pharma.

Thanks for any info


----------



## tourian (Mar 11, 2009)

pics?


----------



## mrcool (Jun 26, 2009)

yes man i known them they are good but not as good as otheres


----------



## mrcool (Jun 26, 2009)

Banned


----------



## mrcool (Jun 26, 2009)

Banned


----------



## dog5566 (May 28, 2008)

:ban: :ban:


----------



## mrcool (Jun 26, 2009)

Banned


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

mrcool said:


> have look at this web *********************


 :ban:


----------



## adz_101 (Aug 17, 2009)

hey i've just invested in a number of the euro pharma stuff, can any body give me any info on it please? is it a relativly new company? any info would be greatfully received


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

done some searching on these and there is nothing on here that i can find, been to web address looks good but thats easy to do, says contact address is france but that could be a field full of grapes.


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

topdog said:


> done some searching on these and there is nothing on here that i can find, been to web address looks good but thats easy to do, says contact address is france but that could be a field full of grapes.


Have any of the moderators anything on this, any info will be great as i can see it flooding north west:beer:


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

its good to go iam on there sust 350 and ganabol at the min, and ive got there proabalon tri tren to jump on in a few weeks, the sust is painfull as fukk tho the day after pinning, its better than most of the **** ive had latley


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

ste247 said:


> its good to go iam on there sust 350 and ganabol at the min, and ive got there proabalon tri tren to jump on in a few weeks, the sust is painfull as fukk tho the day after pinning, its better than most of the **** ive had latley


so you in liverpool said it would be going round north west


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

topdog said:


> so you in liverpool said it would be going round north west


 its in a lot of gyms round here and all the lads are saying its good stuff and are getting good gains of it,i heard a rummor its also over dosed but i take those with a pinch of salt, like i said ive had some grap lately this is by far the best stuff ive used in a while, i cant wait to try the tren its supposed to be the dogs bollox...............


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

ste247 said:


> its in a lot of gyms round here and all the lads are saying its good stuff and are getting good gains of it,i heard a rummor its also over dosed but i take those with a pinch of salt, like i said ive had some grap lately this is by far the best stuff ive used in a while, i cant wait to try the tren its supposed to be the dogs bollox...............


did you get my Pm


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

testoviron is name of a pharma grade product isnt it. strange labeling their products after that.

Havnt heard anything about these. looks just like another UG lab poping up.


----------



## sprytnyzbys (Sep 20, 2009)

any1 came across they anavar? is it any good?


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

im using the testoviron 300mg per ml and im making great gains... running it with techlabs tribolone(tren parabolin, ace and ethanate)


----------



## Bulk_250 (May 10, 2008)

Just picked some up, I thought Testoviron was enth + prop made by Schering, seesm they have copied there name but its just enanthate, or so says on the bottle. Apparently very good though.


----------



## geeman (Jun 26, 2009)

it does all come from france can't say how i know but it does, the anavar is a 5mg tablet and come in a pack of 100 and is really good. It is all slightly over dosed thats why the sus is a bit of a sore shot, Deca and Testoviron is a nice shot with no pain and I have had really good gains off the 2 and using Anavar aswell


----------



## Bulk_250 (May 10, 2008)

geeman said:


> it does all come from france can't say how i know but it does, the anavar is a 5mg tablet and come in a pack of 100 and is really good. It is all slightly over dosed thats why the sus is a bit of a sore shot, Deca and Testoviron is a nice shot with no pain and I have had really good gains off the 2 and using Anavar aswell


Any idea why they called it Testoviron, instead of just tesosterone enanthate, like it actually is?!!


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

my mates say the propionate(viromone) hurts to ****, he is now scared of it


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

topdog said:


> my mates say the propionate(viromone) hurts to ****, he is now scared of it


i didnt think viromone was made any more. that stuff didnt sting tho it was great stuff. possibly some1 copying the name?


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Yeah ep has copied all the trade names of once the great brands,my mates have put some decent size on off some off its stuff but mixing with different brand bit pricey for me tho


----------



## North-east-beas (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi guys can you tell me what banned means as mrcool has quoted and dog5566


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

North-east-beas said:


> Hi guys can you tell me what banned means as mrcool has quoted and dog5566


 :lol: , what do you think it means?


----------



## North-east-beas (Oct 19, 2009)

I really dont know as im a virgin to this site and cant be bothered reading through the small print hence the reason why im hoping somebody will tell my lazy ass !


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

i got there sust350 and paraboplan150 im taking a ml of each twice a week and its totaly pain free as long as i worm them up 1st and make sure they've mixed properly

in the barrel


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

North-east-beas said:


> I really dont know as im a virgin to this site and cant be bothered reading through the small print hence the reason why im hoping somebody will tell my lazy ass !


Keeping asking..im sure it wont take long find out.


----------



## North-east-beas (Oct 19, 2009)

My friend that competes has took alot of products from this lab and has nothing bad to say about them, he said the anavar was very good and value for money.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

North-east-beas said:


> I really dont know as im a virgin to this site and cant be bothered reading through the small print hence the reason why im hoping somebody will tell my lazy ass !


Banned.

Definition:

*ban verb *

/bæn/ v [T usually passive] (-nn-)

to forbid (= refuse to allow), especially officially

The film was banned (= the government prevented it from being shown) in several countries.

[+ from + -ing verb] She was banned *from* driv*ing* for two years.

mrcool must have been *banned* from this forum.

Hope that explains and welcome to the board.


----------



## big_ben (Oct 25, 2009)

i just run a course of deca 300 n testviron 300 of this stuff and gained a stone. i was taking 1.5ml of each a week


----------



## rob1402 (Dec 7, 2009)

what is the website adress for euro pharma and are they reliable? i dont wanna pay money for gear i aint gonna receive


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

rob1402 said:


> what is the website adress for euro pharma and are they reliable? i dont wanna pay money for gear i aint gonna receive


1 post and you can't even be @rsed to learn the first thing about this forum!

No source requests


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

rob1402 said:


> what is the website adress for euro pharma and are they reliable? i dont wanna pay money for gear i aint gonna receive


Also have you heard of google


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Dagman72 said:


> Also have you heard of google


 :lol: :lol:you can see the web address on the pics on page one if you're smart


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Uriel said:


> :lol: :lol:you can see the web address on the pics on page one if you're smart


On the ball today  did not look at pics.


----------



## Doberman (Dec 16, 2009)

I sent the Parabolan 3 to a guy I know to have it tested. He was paranoid that Trenbolone is very expensive and all products in the market that he had tested so far had a mix of testosterones instead, and not real trenbolone.

He told me that the Euro Pharma came back 100% genuine. He was surprised.

Last summer I used Propionate, Parabolan 3 and anavar. I got ripped and my body completely changed. Be aware, that Parabolan 3 is a genuine 150mg/ml and you feel every single drop of it! :thumbup1:

It's good to have good gear around. :thumb:


----------



## jimmy987 (May 4, 2010)

just startin out,,- which product shall i start with?? any info helpful


----------



## Jimbo 1 (Jul 25, 2010)

I've used there D-bol ,Deca,Sust yes sust was a bit more pain than the others

Am now using 1ml each EOD of there Test E & Parabolan 3, Over 4 weeks in up half a stone & strong as an ox Also using There HGH 3wks so far

All has worked well so would recommend there products:thumb:


----------



## powerpain (Oct 21, 2010)

shot one mil of the sus 350 in each thigh and couldnt alk for 3 days after lol now, a week later, im walking with twice the horsepower i had before, been horny as **** ever since, im 12 stone at the moment but can feel the hard muscle packing on. one thing ineed to know though is i had anadrol 50 100 mg daily for 3 weeks over a month go and keep geting a slight pain now and then on my left side above my hips. could this be a bad sign of kidney or liver damage?? had the anadrol for the week to start this sustanon course butthe pain increased so said goodbye to the old a bombs now.


----------



## Bizeps48 (May 11, 2011)

The stuff is good, but at sus350 / Viromone pain there (pip). I use Testex, Textoviron, Deca. UGL is the best so far I've tried. Some people are sensitive to this stuff. My partner has more problems than I with the inj. But it works  .

(G-man99 or Jimbo 1 . please contact me, I have few questions about EP)


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Bizeps48 said:


> The stuff is good, but at sus350 / Viromone pain there (pip). I use Testex, Textoviron, Deca. UGL is the best so far I've tried. Some people are sensitive to this stuff. My partner has more problems than I with the inj. But it works  .
> 
> (G-man99 or Jimbo 1 . please contact me, I have few questions about EP)


No one can PM you as you as you havent been here long enough or have enough posts so ask away, just be aware of the forum rules.


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

there test e has a mighty pip. i'm on there primo now and no pip.


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

I did ep dbol,cyp,equipose and got nothing! Just my experience,but most say good to go!


----------



## train365 (Apr 30, 2011)

rob1402 said:


> what is the website adress for euro pharma and are they reliable? i dont wanna pay money for gear i aint gonna receive


;-) @ beefy


----------



## beef68 (Jul 28, 2009)

Remove the link dude


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

DIDN'T GET A THING OFF THERE DBOL.


----------



## benjik (Nov 4, 2013)

im curretly useing euro pharma test e and u get bad pip after jab but is good can u order directly from there site ?????? help


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

benjik said:


> im curretly useing euro pharma test e and u get bad pip after jab but is good can u order directly from there site ?????? help


No you can't.

Need to find a source but don't ask on here as your not allowed to


----------



## Itsjayman02 (Jul 3, 2013)

Flooded liverpool 2 years ago!!


----------



## benjik (Nov 4, 2013)

Yea I been useing it sorry my bad for saying just seen this forum n fort I would comment how u finding the ep stuff ? As in gains wise ?


----------



## Euro-Pharma (Feb 23, 2014)

you can get it online now there is a distributer down south now


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

FFS really??^^


----------

